# Wie erkennt man weibliche Flunder ?



## SEKT444 (2. Januar 2003)

Hallo an alle,

habe bei Broesel gelesen, dass für weibliche Flundern von 1.2. - 30.4. Schonzeit ist. 

Bei meinem letzten Trip nach Fehmarn waren das die meisten Fische ( keine Ahnung welches Geschlecht ) die ich gefangen habe - um genau zu sein hatte ich nur einen Kleinst-Dorsch  :c , der Rest halt Flundern.

Frage an die Brandungs-Spezis : wie kriege ich denn männliche und weibliche Flundern im Fall der Fälle auseinander sortiert ?


----------



## Gator01 (2. Januar 2003)

Ich denk was`n Schwanz hat ist Männchen    ODER ??? ;+


----------



## SEKT444 (2. Januar 2003)

hab&acute; ich auf schon von gehört - haste mal &acute;nen Bild ???    

Ich hatte eh schon den Vorschlag gemacht, das die Leute die sich sowas ausdenken auch für eine Kennzeichnung sorgen, die man auch nachts am Strand leicht erkennen kann - so &acute;ne Art Knicklicht vielleicht  :q  :q  :q - aber natürlich natürlich abbaubar !


----------



## Salmonelle (2. Januar 2003)

Also,
bei weiblichen Flundern ist während der Schonzeit und sofern die Fische nicht schon abgelaicht haben der Rogensack wirklich prall mit Laich gefüllt. Das ist nicht zu übersehen. Der Rogensack zieht sich, ausgehend vom(wie soll ich sagen) Eingeweidebereich in zwei Teilen, über und unter den Mittelgräten, entlang des Flossensaumes und nach hinten spitz zulaufend bis etwa zur halben Länge des Fisches.
Die Männchen sind meist etwas weniger prall.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (5. Januar 2003)

*Testen*

Die sicherste Methode ist es eine pralle Flunder von vorne nach hinten durch leichten Druck minimal abzustreifen.
Kommt Milch (Milchner) ists ein Männlein, kommt nischt hat Sie/Er abglaicht.


----------



## chippog (6. Januar 2003)

die kombination von fft und salmonelle schein mir die sinnvollste antwort zu sein. mit etwas übung lässt sich per &quot;durchblick&quot; sicher sagen, ob männchen oder weibchen! das kann natürlich durch fft&acute;s methode noch abgesichert werden. wie auch immer, übung macht den meister und auch, wenn dabei, einen erfahrenen angler fragen. mir geht es bei plattfischen meist so, dass die platten die ich an einer angelstelle fange mehr als achzig gar mehr als neunzig prozent gleichen geschlechts sind, wenn ich die geschlechter unterscheiden kann, will meinen die monate vor dem laichen. direkt nach dem laichen kann ich das nicht beurteilen. wie gesagt, vor dem leichen hocken anscheinend weibchen und männchen ehr für sich, um dann...?!! oder aber sie haben unterschiedliche beisszeiten??? hat dazu noch jemand eine zündende idee? chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Januar 2003)

Ich denke Marcos Metode ist offensichtlich die sicherste. So würde ich es immer machen. Beim durchleuchten kann mann sich bestimmt eher mal irren wenn mann aber sieht was da unten raus kommt ist wohl alles klar.


----------



## chippog (6. Januar 2003)

ist richtig ms! im &quot;durchblick&quot;-vergleich männlein weiblein hast du nach ein wenig übung aber auch gute karten. hier in schweden ist das eigentlich kein problem, da wir leider keine plattfischschonzeiten haben. desshalb kann ich aber um so unbeschwerter nach dem ausnehmen nachschauen, was mir mit der &quot;durchblick&quot;-methode im nachhinein auch die fast absolute sicherheit gegeben hat. durch aufschneiden nachschauen ist demnach, wenn es um die geschlechtsbestimmung geht, meiner meinung nach völlig überflüssig! im zweifelsfalle würde ich sowieso lieber wieder aussetzen, auch ohne schonzeit. chippog


----------



## belle-hro (9. Januar 2003)

Moin Boardies  :s 

Problem bei der Drück-Methode ist allerdings, dass die &quot;Schraubstöcke&quot; der Angler mehr kaputtmachen, als etwas herauszufinden.
Viele die ich dabei beobachtete, drückten die Platten so, als ob sie die Reste aus einer Zahnpastatube drücken.  #t 

Als waidgerechter angler sollte es egal sein ob nun Milchner oder Rogner, Schonzeit ist Schonzeit!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Januar 2003)

Da gebe ich dir natürlich voll und ganz recht belle_hro. Wenn mann alle Butt in der Schonzeit wieder schwimmen lässt ist das noch die beste Lösung.


----------



## chippog (10. Januar 2003)

so gesehen ist das ja auch besser, wenn rekorde und andere grössenvergleiche per länge stattfinden und nicht per gewicht, wie zum beispiel in schweden, wo die leute natürlich wie die verrückten hinter laichreife weibchen her sind, weil die ja nun mal am meisten auf die waage bringen unf obendrein wie gesagt nicht geschont sind... ein trauriger gruss aus göteborg. chippog


----------



## alfnie (15. Januar 2003)

Moin,

mir erklärte mal ein Berufsfischer, weibliche Plattis aller Gattungen wären immer und jederzeit &quot;rundlicher, fetter&quot;, weil der Körperfett-Anteil angeblich grösser wäre. Solche Vergleiche sind natürlich leichter, wenn man ein paar tausend kg an Deck hat, machen wohl aber eher weniger Sinn, wenn man mit drei-vier Plattis am Strand steht.
Das mit dem probeweise abstreifen soll laut Fachleuten
eher &acute;Massenmord&acute; sein, weil ein so maltrakierter Fisch nach dem Wiedereintauchen in sein Element sofort den Rest der Eier oder der Milch abstösst, er &quot;abortiert&quot;.
Laut meinem Schwager, der einige Jahre lang auf einem Stuhl in einer Fischerei-Fachschule abgesessen hat, leben Sie & Er-Platti&acute;s durchweg getrennt, in kleinen Schulen, aber im gleichen Gebiet, also so eine Art männlich/weibliche  Klicken-Wirtschaft im selben Dorf. Bis zur Massenhochzeit, wo dann eben alles drunter & drüber geht.

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## havkat (15. Januar 2003)

Finde die ganze Geschichte überflüssig!

Weil nu mal Schonzeit nu mal Schonzeit ist.
Im Zweifel immer für den Angeklagten! 
Ausserdem schmecken Platte während/nach der Laichzeit zum  :v !


----------



## chippog (16. Januar 2003)

@ alfnie! danke für die weisheiten deines schwagers, welche mir endlich plausibler machen, warum fast ausschliesslich ein geschlecht an den haken geht. warum das allerdings vom treibenden boot aus immer noch der fall ist, ist damit wohl immer noch nicht ganz geklärt.

@ havkat! während der schonzeit gezielt auf platte zu gehen, sollte ja wohl echt nicht angesagt sein. da sind wir mindestens einer meinung! wenn die flachmänner aber als beifang mit raufkommen, wäre es ja schon schön, die unterscheidung erfolgreich praktizieren zu können, wenn es darum geht, fische so schonend wie möglich zurückzusetzen. ein stark blutender plattfisch, was bei zu tief geschluckt schon mal vorkommt,  wird ja wohl kaum überleben. da wäre es schon gut zu wissen, welchen fisch ich mit an land nehmen darf und welchen nicht. hier inschweden verhält es sich so, dass fische, die während der schonzeit gefangen werden, weder lebend noch tot an land gefürt werden dürfen. ich gehe auch erst einmal davon aus, dass das in deutschland nich anders ist. so ein blutender fisch ist immer scheisse, wenn er schonzeit oder nicht das mindestmass hat. aber irgendwo muss der gesetzgeber und auch jeder für sich eine grenze ziehen. verantwortungsvolle angler und skitfiske wünscht chippog


----------



## Palerado (30. Januar 2003)

Ich sehe die riesen Probleme schon auf mich zukommen.
Wir wollen Mitte April nach Fehmarn.
Natürlich wollen wir hauptsächlich Dorsche in der Brandung, 
aber bei unseren Wurfkünsten wird es wohl eher Plattfischweite werden. Wäre ja nun auch schade wenn wir wirklich alle Plattfische wieder zurücksetzen müssten.

Allerdings will man sich ja auch nicht strafbar machen.

Wie funktioniert denn diese Durchsichtmethode?


----------



## chippog (18. März 2003)

dummerweise am besten im vergleich und bei sonne. also schönes wetter und gleich eine dublette beiderlei geschlechts wünsche ich euch! je dunkler die säcke sind, desto sicherer hast du rogensäcke also weibchen am haken. im zweifelsfalle jedoch immer für den angeklagten, will meinen, bei unsicherheit immer schön zurück ins nasse element! chipp


----------



## marschel (3. April 2003)

..die methode mit dick und dünn vom maul nach hinten betrachtet ist die beste nur gibt es momentan einen haken - ich war auch die letzten wochen unterwegs und habe große platten gefangen und die waren alle duenn, kurz um: die plattis haben schon fast alle abgelaicht. ich glaube kaum, daß du das mitte april überhaupt noch erkennen kannst, dann sind die platten halt alle PLATT...

so long... #:


----------



## Palerado (4. April 2003)

REIN THEORETISCH gesehen haben sie ja dann Ihre Schonzeit verkürzt :g 
DEnn der Sinn der Schonzeit ist ja bestimmt, daß die Weibchen ablaichen können.
Wenn sie das aber schon getan haben.......

Nun ja. Ich werde mir die Fische dann mal vor Ort ansehen.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und fange nur Männchen und pralle Weibchen.


----------



## chippog (17. April 2003)

na denn mann skitfiske und einen haufen dorsche! chippog aus göteborg


----------

